# Its hard to believe



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

Next door but one there is a ruin of a house, barn and some kind of stables, all are falling apart.
The person that owns this ruin has probably been evicted from the house he has rented for the past 3 years and had dumped all his rubbish in the barn and around it. This afternoon I discovered he had also left his dog locked in one of these stables which was probably used to house 1 pig or a goat, definitely not big enough for a horse. The poor dog had no water, could only look through a grid at the bottom of the door with no other light. He has probably been left there for days with someone coming to feed him as there are about 8-9 empty dog food tins outside the door and thats the amount of days since his owner moved out of the house.
We called the police, they were here in about half an hour and when they saw where the dog was, broke the lock and took him out and after several phone calls arranged for him to go to a dogs rescue home in the next town.
It was heartbreaking for us to see this dog locked in the stable, but as hard as it was we must not take him out because then he becomes our responsibility, the dog, named Bruno, knows us because he used to break loose from his kennel and come straight down to us until his owner made the kennel escape proof.
The 2 policemen were both dog friendly and one was able to calm Bruno quite well until we went anywhere near then he wanted to get near to us and almost knock us over in his excitement, he is an uncontrollable dog , understands sit and thats about all.
After seeing the state of the place where Bruno was imprisoned the policemen told Hans to ring the authorities tomorrow to order him to clear the rubbish which includes 4 cars 2 small lorries, a trailer and a Crain thing. Inside the barn goodness knows what is in there they brought no end of lorry loads of stuff here from the other house. We have no idea what will happen when someone goes to feed him tomorrow and finds him missing. We don't even know the owners surname only his Christian name, but one of the cars left there has a numberplate still on it so the police will soon find out his name, but then the detective work of where he is will start. The bloke did tell me which town he was living in, but that was all.
How can people treat an animal they are supposed to love like that beats me.
Photo of the big bits of junk left at the back of the property/ruin.


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

How awful for that poor dog. And just a as awful for you to witness it 

The weird thing is that, should the owner go to get the dog, the dog will still be overjoyed to see him. They love us no matter what.

I was once involved in a case where the RSPCA were called to investigate a dog locked in an outside toilet. They arrived and opened the door to find a poodle completely matted up with faeces all over its coat. The coat had grown over the dog's eyes so that it could not see a thing and it had a foot missing.

The officer picked up the poor dog and went and knocked on the door of the house. When the door opened and the householder appeared - the dog wagged its tail!

We clipped the whole coat off the dog filling several sacks with it. The dog's eyes were completely glued shut with green pus. And it still loved its owner.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

Hopefully he will not be allowed to take the dog until he can assure them he has a place to keep it. What he should do is let someone else who wants a 3 year old chocolate Labrador take Bruno to love and look after properly. 
One of the policemen that came was a natural at handling him, he belongs to some hunting dog club, maybe he will know someone to take Bruno, I really do hope so.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

*So you understand why we were so concerned.*

The owner of Bruno drove past at 10.15 this morning and away again a few minutes later, that meant Bruno would have been in that hell hole for *at least* 18 hours without food water or any contact.

The straw is pre 1990, that was when the place was last occupied.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

It does look a slum. 
We have one in our hamlet but out on the main road https://goo.gl/maps/6sQgZxD5yLS2
He kept birds, rabbits, ducks and a couple of dogs. He is often drunk at weekends and leaves the gates open or unlocked. The rabbits and ducks often came to our garden for water and food. But sadly at least one dog a year gets out and is flatted on the road. 
Our neighbour has tried to tactfully suggest he takes more care but is only met with a shrug.
One of the escaped ducks below beside our oven.

Ray.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

Was it close to Christmas Ray >? It wasn't saying let me in let me in was it?

Its not a slum, no human could live there, every building is falling down, its a ruin.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

No Jan. It was September and it was just standing near our gate. So we gave it some water and bread and it followed us into the house and just settled down.

Ray.


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

Awful, Jan  Hopefully, being a chocolate Labrador he should be fairly easy to rehome.

The poodle I mentioned above had no bedding at all. They think the foot was lost when the door was slammed on it. Some people just beggar belief in what they can do to a defenceless creature.

The rules have changed over here to do with kennels and their licences. It is making it much more difficult to get a licence and people with just a few dogs must get a licence. All of a sudden there has been a load of dogs dumped in remote areas. In one case there were five Newfoundland dogs in Norfolk all thin and with filthy, matted coats and health problems. Then oop North there were a load more similar dogs dumped. They think that it was two centre breeding operation that decided to give up. At least the dogs are in good care now.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

*Update*

Nothing we can do, the vet who has the home where Bruno was taken has released him to his owner who she thinks is a very nice man. Where he will be kept now who knows, the bloke told her Bruno will be staying with his relative until he has a place of his own. Someone in the village told Hans the bloke had been evicted by bailiffs for not paying his rent, who knows the truth, we don't.


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Well I’m surprised you didn’t take it Jan
You and Hans and motley 

A perfect home

Sandra


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

We are not having another dog and what you suggest is not how the law works Sandra, if we had taken him in the owner would have come here for him and taken him, probably with police assistance.
Its up to the authorities to deal with it , not us.


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Yes

But what bad luck for him

I see the dog whistler sorting him out

I’m even thinking of delivering shadow to you

And letting the dog whistler sort him out 

Although you would need to cook his chicken and rice

So it wouldn’t work 

And anyway he’s already demented by a crying baby 

He thinks much more should be done 

His teddy is shaken to death 

We’re careful not to let him near without supervision

But he’s very gentle near him

He’s anxious if I or Albert hold him when he’s crying

Which is mostly all the time

I feel guilty 

I raised the first three grandkids, well mostly , the next seven their parents did 

And I feel no joy at this little one 

I just feel overwhelmed at the situation , he shouldn’t be living here, he should be visiting, when I could indulge him 

I guess he should have been a great grandchild 

Because I’m feeling my age 

But who knows

He may just make me younger

But I can’t lift him

My hands are weak, and I won’t risk it 

If he’s placed in my arms I’m Ok 

So I’m a rubbish grandma to him 

But I can wash his clothes 

He’s come to late 

Sandra


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

*How appropriate*


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

Isn't it awful, Jan, when we feel so helpless? 

My big bugbear is seeing dogs in pain that their owners either don't recognise or just shrug off as "old age". I want to shake these people until their teeth rattle! Old age?! Since when did old age make you limp, or cause you not to be able to rise and move around?!
One poor old labrador in our village has such severe arthritis (I presume?!) that she cannot walk down the garden path! If they toss her a treat, in the house, and it lands just out of reach she is unable/unwilling to get up and get it. We are talking a Labrador here!
I have tried and tried to get them to take action but they are from old country stock and they just let their animals deteriorate until they give up on life.
Esther, the dog we took in when their Sister in Law died, was in such pain that the vet said if it had been one of us we would be screaming  They had her on a cheap joint supplement available over the counter. The vet ended up putting her on a combination of three different pain killers, each at maximum dose, to help settle her pain. With them she was on none.
The relatives expressed surprise at how her aggression had disappeared since she came to live with us. Funny that?!

Perhaps we will set up a vigilante group and go snatch these poor creatures from their miserable lives.


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

I f you do can shadow come pat ?

He’s not in pain

He is a pain 

He’s constantly next to Archie 

Cries when he cries , has almost shaken his old long suffering teddy to bits 

And no way will I trust him 

Jane does as he’s often in the bedroom with her and Archie , his Shadow 

But now he’s bottle fed , Archie that is, the crying has stopped 

Anyone can feed him , and she is more relaxed , and sleeping better 

Of course breast feeding is best , but not best in all events , some babies and mothers can’t cope 

My first child drove me demented as I breast feed him for 3 months 

He only settled when I gave up and bottle fed him 

She is so relieved , of course my daughter who is a health visitor disapproves 

But as I pointed out ,you were unable to breast feed your baby, he’s 6ft 4 and looking good 

And yes encourage but recognise one size doesn’t fit all 

She’s done two months, if things were working she would do more , but for her they are not

It’s not a guilt trip 

She’s done her best , he prefers a bottle 

Sandra


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

Glad you are sensible with Shadow, Sandra. Dogs do not have morals and do not know it is wrong to behave as dogs do.


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Sensible ?

This dog is besotted by this baby 

I’d never leave him alone with him

I’d never leave any dog alone with him 

He’s glued to his side , lies along side the pram ,

Up the moment he cries 

Glued to Jane when she has the baby 

And she seems content with that 

And once we had Odin

He worshiped our Megs , curled round her as she slept 

Much as Rays photo 

And walked to her side as she grew to toddle 

She thought she controlled him on a short lead 

He controlled her , he never needed a lead , walked automatically at heel 

And brought her to heel 

But even still Shadow is old 

I’m surprised he is so protective and gentle around Archie 

And seems to have accepted janes other two kids as well 

His family is growing

And he’s delighted 

Me I can’t wait to get rid of them from my house

They are Young , full of energy , noise and exuberance 

Need no routine 

Take it as is comes 

Me

I need routine , and as it comes doesn’t suit me at all 

And slowly I recon were are getting to care for Archie more 

Not Me have a very heavy cold, I don’t feel well , so I won’t have him breathing my germs

But Albert , well he carries him everywhere 

So once again 

We have a new grandchild it seems

Sandra


----------

